# Canadian firefighters Arrive in Victoria, Australia



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

Thought this might interest a few of you. Remember that Victoria is a _State_, the capital being Melbourne. The fires here have been huge and they'r still raging. We've had over a million hectares burnt out over the last couple of months, at one stage an area the size of Switzerland was burning!

*Canadian firefighters to arrive in Vic*
Saturday Jan 6 09:25 AEDT
More than 50 Canadian firefighters arrive in Melbourne on Sunday to help relieve weary Victorian crews as authorities step up firefighting efforts.

Victoria's fire-ravaged east will welcome 52 Canadian firefighters to support the Australians whose resources have been tested in dangerously dry conditions.

Department of Sustainability and Environment chief fire officer Ewan Waller said it was the first time Canadian firefighters would come en masse to support their Australian friends.

Victoria's friendly rapport with fellow Canadian rappellers, specialists who abseil from helicopters to fight fires in remote areas, has triggered the arrival of the North American visitors.

"We're enthusiastic about this deployment being the start of an ongoing reciprocal arrangement such as we enjoy with firefighters in New Zealand and the United States," Mr Waller said.

"Many Victorian firefighters have served in other countries in recent years, giving them valuable experience and giving Victoria access to overseas firefighters through reciprocal arrangements such as this one."

The Canadian team will be taken to Heyfield, east of Melbourne, where they will be deployed on fire fronts.

Meanwhile, firefighters have brought two fires under control but a third blaze is causing concern.

A 1,200-hectare grass fire at Yambuk, near Port Fairy, and another blaze at the Arthurs Seat State Park on the Mornington Peninsula are now contained.

But Mr Waller said firefighters were concerned another blaze in forest at Boulder Creek, east of Orbost, eastern Victoria, could jump the Princes Highway and threaten private property.

Commercial timber assets and townships near Orbost including Bemm River, Cape Conran and Cann River were on alert, Mr Waller said.

"It's in very difficult country, very fiery country - the most fiery country in Victoria, actually - so it will take all our skill to hang onto that fire with the weather coming," Mr Waller said.

People who intentionally cause a bushfire in Victoria face up to 15 years in jail or a fine of almost $200,000.


----------



## PQLUR (5 Jan 2007)

"Throw another shrimp on the Barbie"  (just kidding, honest)


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jan 2007)

> People who intentionally cause a bushfire in Victoria face up to 15 years in jail or a fine of almost $200,000.


For causing a fire that was the size of Switzerland, I don't think that 15 yrs or a fine of almost $200,000 is enough, but, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2007)

With the drought the way it is right now its so, so simple to start a fire though, thats the tragedy of it all. A ciggie butt out the window of a car, into dry grass (is there any other kind?) and whoosh, you've burnt down 4 houses and killed someone. People have to be very careful with what they do and how they do it. Sadly many arent. And a few others are sick enough to enjoy lighting them deliberately and watching as the wind picks it up and it becomes out of control.
Its a very challenging time. Especially with dams threatened including a couple that supply water to Melbourne. Towns are literally running out of water because of the drought, the fires and the weather generally.
Its challenging times like i said.


----------



## proudnurse (8 Jan 2007)

Hale

You are absolutely right, I can't count the number of times I have been driving myself, and someone in front of you throws thier cigarette out thier window. I can remember, back in the summer time driving my daughter to school and the person in front of me threw one out the window and it hit the windshield of my car. 

Sparks galore and thank god it did not go in my window, or possibly someone elses. 

~Rebecca~


----------

